# Sunday morning beak grinding



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Oliver the parrotlet


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oliver is precious  I have heard that parrotlets are so feisty and bossy. All I see in your picture is a giant cotton ball full of love *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, your Oliver is such sweet boy!


----------



## Felecula (May 24, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Oliver is just adorable!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes he is very sweet. He is a good boy. Eduardo, he is honestly kind of shy and fearful by nature. Not bossy at all. He is only "feisty" as far as his cage. I think he might be fairly timid for a plet, but I think it just depends on the bird's personality.


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I never really noticed the blue line near his eyes before. He is quite cuddly. I guess the usual description one reads about parrotlets does not apply to this little guy


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

pmiaria said:


> He is gorgeous! I never really noticed the blue line near his eyes before. He is quite cuddly. I guess the usual description one reads about parrotlets does not apply to this little guy


No, he is very typical of a plet in his cuddly nature, his territorial behavior, and the fact that he is iffy with other birds. But just like anything else, some plets are more fearless/bossy than he is and I am sure there also some that are even more shy than him. Just personality differences from bird to bird. Thank you the compliments btw  I think so too


----------

